

Freetype is developed by one person and deployed on 1 billion devices - thomasfl
http://freetype.org

======
thomasfl
I love the idea of open source, but it doesn't receive enough donations. If
the donations for freetype is only enough to cover the expences for one
person, we all get vulnerable.

